# Turkey



## Cem

hi everyone ;

im cem from turkey.
am i alone ?  :tumbleweed:

:car:


----------



## DLGWRX02

Welcome, Cem. Nope, I'm sure we have a few others on here also from Turkey.


----------



## Hasan1

Welcome cem


----------



## Demetrios72

Welcome to the forum :wave:


----------



## galapagos

Cem said:


> hi everyone ;
> 
> im cem from turkey.
> am i alone ?  :tumbleweed:
> 
> :car:


You are not alone.I'm here from İstanbul


----------



## Alan W

Welcome to DW! :thumb:

You are not alone as we have a Forum Sponsor from Turkey, Nasiol. 

Alan W


----------

